# Toro 521 Snowblower leaking Gas



## chrisswany (Nov 16, 2010)

I have an old Toro that still runs like a champ but having some issues this year. In previous years I have had gas leak once I fill the tank. The leak seemed to be coming from a hose that is just below the gas tank after a knob where I can turn it and it would cut off the leak. So in the past I would turn the knob and release gas to the engine and a little gas would leak (not much) and then once done turn it back and no issues. This year it seems like it is now leaking in the hose from the gas canister to the knob and then also still in the hose from the knob to the engine.

A. Does this sound like it would be as simple as replacing the hoses. If so does anyone know a place to get them?

B. If you may think it is a bigger issue please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Thse are generic comments, I don't have this model or a manual for it...

I would take the fuel line off and bring it to any car parts store (napa, etc.). You should be able to replace it very easily and inexpensively.

It is very common for these lines to dry out over time and become brittle and leak.

It is also possible for the shut-off valve to start leaking over time, but I would definitely start with the fuel line first. 

If the valve is bad, and you have trouble finding a suitable replacement (doesn't need to be the original, anything that will fit the fuel line will do), you can always just run one solid piece of fuel line from the tank to the engine to get it running.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

